

Appsumo + Crate = 10gb lifetime account! - sahillavingia
http://appsumo.com/lets-crate-lifetime-file-sharing-promo/

======
mbyrne
I believe the correct equation is:

Appsumo + Crate - $25 = 10gb lifetime account!

